# The Witch Next Door: Horrorschocker im Stil von Stranger Things



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witch Next Door: Horrorschocker im Stil von Stranger Things* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witch Next Door: Horrorschocker im Stil von Stranger Things*


----------



## scorplord (10. August 2020)

Hab den Film schon in einer Sneak Peak gesehen und muss sagen der hat was und ist tatsächlich gut gemacht.
Den Vergleich mit Stranger Things verstehe ich aber kein bisschen


----------



## XXTREME (10. August 2020)

Eben....völlig anderer Ansatz


----------



## MasterOlli (10. August 2020)

Seh ich genau so. Sieht aber auf jeden Fall interessant aus.


----------



## Bandicoot (10. August 2020)

Könnte was werden, Trailer macht kein schlechten eindruck. 
Übrigens ist der von den Machern von Stranger Things, nicht im Stil von.


----------



## Gadteman (10. August 2020)

scorplord schrieb:


> ....
> Den Vergleich mit Stranger Things verstehe ich aber kein bisschen



Klar, warum nicht gleich mit Charmed "Zauberhafte Hexen" meets "der Fluch der Zwei Schwestern" vergleichen....


----------

